
Bing – internet speed - sytelus
https://www.bing.com/search?q=internet+speed
======
samuelb
It's only available in US, here is the direct link for others countries:
[https://www.bing.com/widget/t/speedtest](https://www.bing.com/widget/t/speedtest)
The max speed I could get was 120Mbps down / 130Mbps up (from Switzerland)

~~~
enlightenedfool
That's it! End of speedtest.net

